# Atlanta PRG Overseed Project



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Overseeding my lawn is something that I have been wanting to try since I moved into my home three years ago. I've never felt comfortable enough to try it, but I'm finally ready to give it a confident try, and this forum has a lot to do with that. I've been researching the past few weeks, and will be using  Ware's Journal has a reference on my progress (considering he had a very successful overseed project and spring transition). The biggest reason that I want to try this project this year is because of our backyard- we have a steep grade coming down to our plot and in the winter time it can become a muddy mess if the bermuda is dormant. This is not fun with a dog wanting to run around, etc.

*The Yard*​
I will just be overseeding my backyard this year which comes to around 2,500 sq ft (area A below). The swing is no longer there after removing it earlier this spring. You can't really tell in this picture, but the steep grade ends around where the letter "A" is located.



*The Seed*​
I will be using Ewing's branded Birdie blend at a rate of 10lbs/1k. To be honest the seeding window kind of snuck up on me, and at this point I am just grabbing what is available locally. If I were planning ahead, I probably would have used the same blend Ware used, or  this Pennington product. I can't seem to find any information on this blend, but I need to get the seed down ASAP given that fall is finally breaking in Atlanta:



*The Prep*​
I spent most of the afternoon prepping the turf. I've been maintaining the flat part of my yard at around 3/8" for most of the year. I started off with a scalp, taking the turf to around 1/4". I then used the Von Haus as a verticutter to try and open the canopy as much as possible. I ended up "tearing" the turf more than cutting it, but it did it's job. I was not very impressed with the result of the Von Haus, but I just needed my canopy to open up.

*My Concerns*​
I have many concerns about this project, but my biggest concern is sunlight hours. Our days are getting shorter in Atlanta, and my backyard is already shaded with trees and landscape. I get enough sun for my bermuda to do well in the summer time, but I'm hoping there will be enough hours of sun for seed germination. I'm also worried about the spring transition, but feel like spraying will take care of that part.

I'm off to get the seed in the AM and will put some pictures up after the project. I'll spread the seed, followed by starter fertilizer and lightly topdress with some extra sand I have laying around. I'll answer any questions when I can, and will update this thread accordingly as the project continues.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Picked up seed and starter fertilizer this morning- going to spread later this afternoon:


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

I just did my first over seed on my yard. I'm also in metro Atlanta. I scalped mine down to 1/2" then ran over it with my rotary mower and bagged. I seeded on the 12th since I was going out of town came home yesterday to a very well grown PRG lawn just had some touch up spots to hit.

After I scalped. 


Yesterday when I got home.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Durso81 said:


> I just did my first over seed on my yard. I'm also in metro Atlanta. I scalped mine down to 1/2" then ran over it with my rotary mower and bagged. I seeded on the 12th since I was going out of town came home yesterday to a very well grown PRG lawn just had some touch up spots to hit.
> 
> After I scalped.
> 
> ...


Beautiful- I'm still in the "hope I didn't mess anything up" phase.

Did you use perennial or annual rye?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Seed is down as well as start fert. Adjusted my irrigation system in the backyard today for better coverage. Spread some leftover sand today as a light top dressing.

Sitting here with my fingers crossed and rachio app constantly open!


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> Durso81 said:
> 
> 
> > I just did my first over seed on my yard. I'm also in metro Atlanta. I scalped mine down to 1/2" then ran over it with my rotary mower and bagged. I seeded on the 12th since I was going out of town came home yesterday to a very well grown PRG lawn just had some touch up spots to hit.
> ...


I used perennial. I used Champion GQ I believe it's the same one @Ware used last year on his.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Update: grass has really come to life the past few days. After not seeing any growth the first few days, I care home from work and I felt like the grass grew 2 inches in one day. I'm really pleased with how the grass has germinated and established the past few days. Pics taken this morning 9/29:







It's only been a week, but think I might give it a snip later this weekend. My goal is to keep it around 3/4 inch.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That looks fantastic. I look forward to some cooler weather, but I'm wondering if you decide to go with an overseed on your yard, do you do a PreM application after you have it grown in? I know you're looking forward to some sick stripes!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn yes very much so. I think after reading through @@Ware 's thread Prodiamine should be applied 60 days after germination. He didn't apply a fall app- still undecided on what I will do.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! Good call on the Ewing Birdie. I called and got a quote on it a couple weeks ago. I forget exactly what they quoted me, but I remember it was cheaper than having the Champion GQ shipped from Hancock. I think it will work fine for you.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks @Ware. No doubt your project last year was an inspiration and provided great insights on how to manage the project.

Like I said in the OP, the Ewing blend was more out of necessity. It was the only seed available locally, but looking back I could have waited and ordered online and been fine with the timeframe.

Ewing has three blends available, Par, Birdie, and Eagle. I was able to get the birdie blend for around $60 at the store, for 50 lbs of seed. I'm very pleased with the quality so far. Great germination rates and good color. Wish I could have got a "cleaner" seed (seed analysis has a small % off weeds), but it's been a good blend for this project.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Cut today with the Tru-Cut at 1". Still some thin spots which I attribute to using a rotary spreader instead of a drop spreader. I would suggest using a drop spreader for more even coverage. Still, some pretty good striping.

The rye is very "wet" and still seems delicate. I'm interested to see how it responds with some foot and heavy mower traffic.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

And so much for fall breaking... temperatures have remained around the 90 degree mark here in Atlanta and show no signs of slowing down. I'm keeping the grass watered in hopes it doesn't get shocked by the unexpectedly warm weather. I was in a rush to get the seed down based on the previous weather forecast, and now I'm wondering if I put the seed down too early...

I applied a bag of Milorganite at the bag rate on Saturday because I feel like that is the cool thing to do with a cool season grass.

Plan on mowing again today around 3/4". Will post pictures with a later update.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed at 7/8" and laid some fresh stripes. Man, mowing this rye is addicting. I'd be lying if I denied checking on it and looking at the stripes before I go in to see my wife after work 

Re-introduced Benning the chocolate lab back into his backyard. I haven't had him in the back since I laid seed, so I know he enjoyed returning!

Grass is really starting to thicken up as well.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

While this is temporary PR cover for the cooler months, I have to say the ASP cultivars are excellent. I have a bit of them mixed into my lawn permanently. Even better rated in some ways than Fiesta 4, and probably on par with Champion GQ.

So, was the Bermuda going brown already?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cnet24 said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Green said:


> While this is temporary PR cover for the cooler months, I have to say the ASP cultivars are excellent. I have a bit of them mixed into my lawn permanently. Even better rated in some ways than Fiesta 4, and probably on par with Champion GQ.
> 
> So, was the Bermuda going brown already?


It was not going dormant, but I had it under growth regulation with the PGR. My backyard is very shaded, and only receives morning/early afternoon sunlight. Although it wasn't turning brown, the growth had slowed substantially as we have lost some sunlight moving into fall. I wanted to get the seed down and grass established while I still had decent sunlight hours in the backyard. I just didn't expect summer to continue to now given the first weather forecast I posted.


----------

